# HAWAIIAN PRINCESS, Waianae, Hi 02/27-03/05



## carmena79 (Jan 15, 2016)

1 bdrm, 1bath sleeps 4. With a sleeper sofa in the living room and a queen in the bedroom. Fully equipped full kitchen and full sized washer/dryer. Oceanfront, 10th floor with a good sized lanaiand patio set. About 40 minutes from Honolulu.$700


----------



## carmena79 (Jan 16, 2016)

Still available


----------

